# Synchronisation Imac / Ipad / Iphone (Problèmes Contacts)



## Lysian (14 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Je suis fidèle à Apple, mais la j’ai des lacunes ;
Qui peut m’aider et me renseigner et me transmettre mot à mot la procédure et manipulation pour un petit soucis.
En effet, avec Icloud, tout fonctionné a merveille.
Or un soucis que je n’arrive pas à résoudre et je rame :-(
Mes contacts ne se synchronisent pas via Imac, alors qu’ils se synchronisent parfaitement sur Iphone & Ipad ; et lorsque je reçois mes messages (I Messages) synchronisés sur Imac / Ipad / Iphone, sur mon Imac ils y arrivent mais sans le nom du contact non plus..., seuls les numéros sont affichés..., pour vous situer par contre toutes mes notes se synchronisent parfaitement sur mes 3 appareils...,
Quel est le soucis et comment le résoudre S.V.P ? ? ?
Merci immensément de votre aide précieuses qui m’aidera beaucoup


----------



## Julie45 (15 Février 2018)

Bonjour je suis nulle en question se synchronisation iphone/ipad. Vous allez peut-être pouvoir m'aider.
Je reçois mes sms de mon iphone sur mon ipad normal, sauf 2 voir 3 contacts.... Pourriez-vous me dire pourquoi et comment puis-je modifier cela.
Merci
Julie


----------



## guytoon48 (15 Février 2018)

Lysian a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis fidèle à Apple, mais la j’ai des lacunes ;
> Qui peut m’aider et me renseigner et me transmettre mot à mot la procédure et manipulation pour un petit soucis.
> ...




Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème : l'ajout d'un contact sur le Carnet d'adresse via l'iMac ne se répercute pas sur l'iPhone ou l'iPad;
j'ai contourné le souci en faisant cet ajout depuis iCloud.com, çà a fonctionné.


----------



## in_fine (22 Février 2018)

même problème depuis je ne sais pas trop quand et bien évidemment le nombre de contacts est différent sur mes 3 appareils


----------

